# Thursday, October 5, 2017 Thompson’s Ground Beef Recalled for E. coli O157:H7 (US/NY, PA) Thompson’s



## Rings Я Us (Oct 7, 2017)

OCT 5 2017
Details:  Subject to recall are:


5-pound plastic bags of “Thompson’s GROUND BEEF.”
10-pound plastic bags of “Thompson’s GROUND BEEF.”
The recalled products have the establishment number “EST. 9681” printed inside the USDA mark of inspection.

Regions: US/New York and Pennsylvania

http://www.stopfoodborneillness.org/10-5-2017/


----------

